# IPad Mini to upload photos



## bunny99123 (Nov 11, 2012)

I am buying an Ipad Mini to upload my sd card and view pics on a shoot to see if, I got what I need or need to redo a pose.  I don't really care for the camera part, but the resolution is very good.  An Ipad is too expensive and large to carry with me.  A mini will fit into my camera bag.  Has anyone else consider this or use an Ipad to upload their photos?  I just wish I could down load them on a flash drive.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 11, 2012)

What a waste of money. Just shoot tethered to a computer if you're going to do that.


And if tethering to a computer is too much...than just don't shoot tethered to anything at all because fiddling around with an ipad on location is going to be a waste of time and you'll come off as a tool to the client, subject, and your assistant.


----------



## nmoody (Nov 11, 2012)

How do you intend to get.your photo's to the iPad? 

The only decent option I have found is an Eye-fi and that required Internet. Which is a bit limiting

To my knowledge there are not working SD car readers for the current iPads.

Personally I would also tether to a laptop or android tablet that has a USB adaptor.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 11, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> What a waste of money. Just shoot tethered to a computer if you're going to do that.
> 
> 
> And if tethering to a computer is too much...than just don't shoot tethered to anything at all because fiddling around with an ipad on location is going to be a waste of time and you'll come off as a tool to the client, subject, and your assistant.



I disagree. 

First off he didn't say he was going to shoot tethered to an iPad. You actually cannot shoot tethered via cable to an iPad. 

In some instances having the client being able to see an image on a larger screen during the shoot can be vary beneficial and a iPad is definitely easier to cary around then a computer. 

As for using the iPad mini, if you are wanting to use it to show photos go with the bigger screen regular iPad. You say but larger screen one is to expensive so I would say look into buying the previous generation one or a used one. 

To shoot to the iPad wirelessly there are a couple of ways to do it. If you will be using the Canon 6D coming out next month then you can just use the built in wifi and the app that Canon is also coming out with. If you are using a different camera that has a SD slot then you can use a eyefi card and the eyefi app. The best setup I have seen to do this with eyefi cards is when a camera has two memory card slots. You set the camera to store your raw file on one and store a smaller jpeg on the SD card slot itch the eyefi. 

I personally have been planning on getting the 6D, and plan on using my iPad with it out in the field for landscape photos. I cannot wait to place my camera supper low to the ground and be able to simply stand and control the exposure and focus from the iPad. 

Please note the control of the exposure and focus is not available with a eyefi card but it is with the Canon 6D and the App canon is also releasing.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 11, 2012)

nmoody said:


> How do you intend to get.your photo's to the iPad?
> 
> The only decent option I have found is an Eye-fi and that required Internet. Which is a bit limiting
> 
> To my knowledge there are not working SD car readers for the current iPads.



It does not require Internet the eyefi card can create its own network that the iPad can join and the and it will then communicate to the eyefi app. 

The Canon 6D also creates its own network that the iPad can join.


----------



## bunny99123 (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't need internet.  It has an accesssary that you buy and uploads photos from your sd card very quickly.  I don't think I will look like a Tool to clients.  When you go into a studio, you are shown profits after the shoot.  But, is more for my personal use, to make sure I got shots that count and not something in there such as an object or eyes closed.  Had a laptop and it died, but was a pain to carry around especially in remote type shoots.  Glad, someone else uses one.  I like the Retina display on the new Ipad that just came out, but out of my budget, but on the con side to bulky to carry.  I like the size of the mini because it is large enough to look at photos, and has good editing software, apps and small enough to carry.


----------



## Kolia (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm considering the iPad mini or the Nexus 7 myself.  It'll be for more than managing pictures tho.

They thing with the iPad mini (any iPad) is that you rapidly get into laptop prices.  429USD for a 32MB uPad mini can get you into all sorts of entry level laptops.  Check out Newegg.com - Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More!


----------

